# All American Teams



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

Well I've been mulling over the rosters from every single school in every single conference and it's proving to be much more difficult to pick my preseason All American teams than I had hoped. There isn't a clear cut choice for any team. Maybe I'll have them later but for now...what are your teams?

*1st Team All Americans*

*2nd Team All Americans*

*3rd Team All Americans*

*Honorable Mention* (10 to 15 players)

*National Coach of the Year*

*National Player of the Year*

*National Freshman of the Year*


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

*1st Team All Americans*
Jason Gardner, Arizona
Erwin Dudley, Alabama 
Kirk Hinrich, Kansas
Luke Walton, Arizona 
David West, Xavier

*2nd Team All Americans*
T.J. Ford, Texas
Luke Ridnour, Oregon 
Chris Duhon, Duke
Jarvis Hayes, Georgia
Nick Collison, Kansas 

*3rd Team All Americans*
Dwayne Wade, Marquette
Emeka Okafor, UConn 
Hollis Price, Oklahoma
Rick Rickert, Minnesota
Mike Sweetney, Georgetown

*Honorable Mention* (yes I did go over my own limit...)
Rickey Paulding, Andre Emmett, Maurice Williams, Ronald Dupree, Luke Jackson, Jason Kapono, Travis Watson, Julius Hodge, Brandon Knight, Chris Thomas, Carmelo Anthony, Troy Bell, Chris Hill, Matt Bonner, Reece Gaines, Romain Sato, Corey Violette, Chris Marcus, Brandon Hunter

*National Coach of the Year*
???

*National Player of the Year*
Kirk Hinrich, Kansas 

*National Freshman of the Year*
Carmelo Anthony, Syracuse


----------



## ihatespn (Sep 8, 2002)

Both Luke Walton and Jason Gardner will not make 1st team, Justin. Have you seen Zona's roster? Its way to deep and talented for them to get two 1st teammers. It just wont happen.

Chris Duhon 2nd team? Ahead of Brandin Knight? <strike>I used to consider you a knowledgeable poster..what?</strike><font color=blue>(Please do NOT insult other posters here! It is not tolerated. TheRifleman, administrator)</font>

Well here is my list

1st team
-Brandin Knight- Best PG in the country..hands down
-Dwayne Wade-Best SG in the country
-David West-Best player in the country
-T.J. Ford-creates more shots than anyone
-Kirk Hinrich- most versatile guard in the country

2nd team
-Luke Walton-best passer
-Troy Bell- shoots to much
-Jason Gardner-good leader
-Micheal Sweetney- low post force
-Nick Collison- most polished lowpost scorer

3rd team
-Erwin Dudley-best player in the Sec
-Chris Marcus-needs to stay healthy
-Travis Watson-best player in the Acc
-Marcus Hatten- will get to play SG this year
-Hollis Price- coach out on the floor

Honorable Mention
Justin Reed, Theorin Smith, Ugonna Onyekwe, Chris Thomas, Romain Sato, Mario Austin, Ronald Dupree, Matt Bonner, Gary Buchanan, Doug Wrenn, Jason Kapono, Luke Ridnour, Luke Jackson, Reece Gaines, Rick Rickert

National Coach of the year
Jay Wright/ John Brady

National Player of the year
David West

Freshman of the year
Carmelo Anthony/Ray Felton


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

*Wow...*



> Chris Duhon 2nd team? Ahead of Brandin Knight? I used to consider you a knowledgeable poster..what?


<strike>...you sure look stupid, sort of. </strike><font color=blue>(Tact is in order here, as we do NOT tolerate insults of other posters. TRM, administrator)</font>Someone isn't knowledgeable because they think a consensus top 4 college point guard in a great program can make the second team? TONS of people have him slotted in for first team. Besides, Knight is good, but not THAT good (45% FT? UGHH!). 

(Were you being sarcastic?)


----------



## ihatespn (Sep 8, 2002)

Nope not sarcasm..just speaking the truth. <font color=blue>(SINCE you have admitted to NOT being sarcastic and meant to insult Justin, I think you should KNOW that this is NOT allowed. Check your pms, as you will have one from me.)</font>Hell I am a Duke fan. Now obviously I know Duhon's numbers will improve but after seeing the two play last year but its hard to say Duhon is better when Knight has proven to be an all american caliber player. Duhon has proven to be overrated more so than anything else.
Knight is a better overall scorer, better finisher, creates more shots for teammates, is a better defensive player(duhon aint bad though), shoots better from the field, rebounds better and actually had a better 3pt shooting percentage than Duhon. So Duhon is a better FT shooter and yeah..right..i gotcha. Were you being sarcastic? Duhon should be ranked higher than Knight because he plays for Duke and is a better FT shooter? Ya see I just disagree with that and just because other people have Duhon as high as Justin, does not make it a more knowledgeable opinion. At one point in time the majority of people believed the earth was flat. Knowledge and truth are two different things.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

So you discredit me because I don't agree with you on the selection of Duhon? Right......

Opinions made the world become round didn't it? Then why should I subscribe to your train of thought? 

Duhon was on my 1st team All American at first. But I couldn't do it. Duke will finish higher than Pitt, in my opinion, thus making Duhon achieve more individual accolades. But I shouldn't have to justify that.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

1 question for ihatespn: Who do you write articles for?


----------



## AriGold23 (Jul 19, 2002)

> 1 question for ihatespn: Who do you write articles for?


OOOHHHH:laugh: man that wuz gangsta mduke. But anyways going back to the topic, i agree with Justin, Duhon is a better overall PG then Knight, plays on a better team, and is a better pro prospect. I really dont think that Knight is a better defender then Duhon. Duhon was hesitant shooting last year because he had Jay Will, Mike D, Boozer and Dahntay Jones who wanted the rock and wanted to shoot the ball everytime they touched the ball. This year with Jay-dub, Mike D, and Boozer gone, i think that Duhon will take more shoots, score more, and gain confidence as the year progresses. Now im not a Duke fan, but Duhon is a better player than Knight, although thats nothing against Knight who is definitly one of the best PG's in the nation, but just not the best.


----------



## ihatespn (Sep 8, 2002)

"Duhon was on my 1st team All American at first. But I couldn't do it. Duke will finish higher than Pitt, in my opinion, thus making Duhon achieve more individual accolades. But I shouldn't have to justify that"

I am not saying you cant think what it is you want to think, however, its usually nice to have a little reasoning behind your opinions before you send them out into the world. Your reasoning for Duhon being ahead of Knight is because Duke will be better than Pitt? So then why not put Jones or Ewing on 2nd team ahead of Duhon and why do you feel that Duke will be better than Pitt? Think what you want to, just try and give reasons for it. You prove that people as a whole are irrational.

"1 question for ihatespn: Who do you write articles for?"

Not that i expect any kind of solid reply from this but what do you mean? 

"i agree with Justin, Duhon is a better overall PG then Knight, plays on a better team, and is a better pro prospect."

That is all very debatable. Duhon is all about potential, Knight has already proven to be an all american guard, he has proven to score 16 a game, proven to be a more consistent defender, creates more shots, rebounds better, shoots better from the field and from behind the arc. All you have are excuses, while I have facts. Duke is better than PItt? Prove it. Thats not a reason, come on people..all ask is for a little reasoning and rational thought here, it makes for a much better debate, if you cant bring that to the table, then dont make predictions concerning things that require it. 

"think that Duhon will take more shoots, score more, and gain confidence as the year progresses."

But Knight wont?

"Now im not a Duke fan, but Duhon is a better player than Knight, although thats nothing against Knight who is definitly one of the best PG's in the nation, but just not the best"

He's better because why? Can anyone explain to me why Duhon is a better point guard? So far no one has been able to do that.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*Not that i expect any kind of solid reply from this but what do you mean?*
You discredit JustinYoung, take shots at him, on a think that's a matter of opinion. Did you not understand the question? *WHO DO YOU WRITE ARTICLES FOR?* Understand it now?


----------



## AriGold23 (Jul 19, 2002)

lol does ihatespn know that Justin is the main man over at NBAdraft.net?


----------



## ihatespn (Sep 8, 2002)

"You discredit JustinYoung, take shots at him, on a think that's a matter of opinion. Did you not understand the question? WHO DO YOU WRITE ARTICLES FOR? Understand it now?"

I discredit his opinion of Duhon being better than Knight because he has yet to give solid reason for thinking so, that's what a fool does. Do I understand your question? No I dont... its apparently over my head..I dont get what writing articles has to do with this...maybe I am just slow..sorry.

"does ihatespn know that Justin is the main man over at NBAdraft.net?"

 Uncalled for


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ihatespn</b>!
> Which further more proves that the man bases his predictions on irrational thought, have you seen their mock drafts the last few years? Its horrendous. That site is a joke..people laugh at that site. Its fun to look at though. Things are finally starting to click now.


Hey, NBAdraft.net is a great site. Their mock drafts aren't horrendous. Be serious, man.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*1st Team All Americans*
Hinrich of Kansas
Gardner of Arizona
Walton or Arizona
West of Xavier
Oakfar of UCONN

*2nd Team All Americans*
Price of Oklahoma
Ridnour of Oregon
Hayes of Georgia
Sweetney of Georgetown
Collison of Kansas
[*National Coach of the Year*
Lute Olson
*National Player of the Year*
Kirk Hinrich


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*All-Americans*

*1st Team All Americans*
T.J. Ford, Texas
Kirk Hinrich, Kansas
Jarvis Hayes, Georgia
Luke Walton, Arizona
Chris Marcus, W. Kentucky

*2nd Team All Americans*
Brandin Knight, Pittsburgh
Chris Duhon, Duke
Dwayne Wade, Marquette
David West, Xavier
Emeka Okafor, Conneticut

*3rd Team All Americans*
Jason Gardner, Arizona
Luke Ridnour, Oregon
Carmelo Anthony, Syracuse
Mike Sweetney, Georgetown
Nick Collison, Kansas

*Honorable Mention*
James White, Julius Hodge, Rickey Paulding, Jawad Williams, Raymond Felton, Jason Fraser, Denham Brown

*National Player of the Year*
T.J. Ford or Jarvis Hayes

*National Freshman of the Year*
Carmelo Anthony or Denham Brown


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: All-Americans*



> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> *1st Team All Americans*
> T.J. Ford, Texas
> Kirk Hinrich, Kansas
> ...


I respect your opinon, but why Collison in the third team, and not in the upper teams? I think Collison is one of the PURE basketball players out there.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: All-Americans*



> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> I respect your opinon, but why Collison in the third team, and not in the upper teams? I think Collison is one of the PURE basketball players out there.


Yeah, he should be in the second team, he's on the same level with Okafor and West. But I did't want to put more than 2 post player in a team. And I like Okafor more than Collison.


----------



## ihatespn (Sep 8, 2002)

[strike]Its a good site to look at but you need to realize Bender that while you are looking at it, monkeys are behind the keyboards doing the research for it.[/strike]

:naughty:


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

not that anyone is holding their breath waiting for my response but my top 5 would be;
chris duhon,g
kirk hinrich,g
david west,f
luke walton,f
nick collison,c


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> not that anyone is holding their breath waiting for my response but my top 5 would be;
> chris duhon,g
> kirk hinrich,g
> ...


Good solid team Note collison is not a center even though he will be playing the 5 spot this season. I would sub Gardner over Duhon, but other than that, very solid team.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Good solid team note Collison is not a center even though he will be playing the 5 spot this season.


Won't Simien be the starting center for KU this season???


----------



## AriGold23 (Jul 19, 2002)

the 6-8 Simien will be starting at PF with 6-10 Collison at C.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

Let me clarify something real quick...I am _not_ the main man at NBADraft.net. I am just a writer for the site that tries his best to publish what I hear from my contacts that include coaches, agents and players themselves. I don't do the mocks. I don't do the rankings. I write the stories and an occassional profile. Just wanted to clarify that.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

When the All-American team is chosen do they choose a player at every position or the best 5 players? I think it is the best five isn't it. If it is best five, whether Collison is a C or PF and whether Hinrich is a PG or SG, etc are unnecessary.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ihatespn</b>!
> I discredit his opinion of Duhon being better than Knight because he has yet to give solid reason for thinking so, that's what a fool does.


Not exactally sure why I must clarify why I picked Duhon over Knight but I'll do it anyways...

Looking at the Big East, Knight and the Panthers will have a hard time remaining a top of the conference. Last season was a great year, they certainly played an amazing year. Do I think they will do it again? No. Call it a gut feeling, call it whatever. They certainly have the tools to do it again but the Big East will be a tough battle. 

That being said, with Pitt possibly falling short of their expectations, Knight may not get the accolades he certainly deserves. Notice I only made him an honorable mention. I think a team's performance garners individual attention. Plus Knight's health has to be a major concern. 

Plus the Big East has so many solid point guards that will take it to Knight. It's either feast or famine. He plays extremely well or he gets worked. 

As far as Duhon goes...it's the same story. The ACC is very young at the point. Only Steve Blake and Ed Scott are the proven PGs. Duhon has yet to prove anything but he will. You know, I know, Coach K knows, the ACC knows it (although they won't admit it). So being a young league, Duhon will shine. It's his year to do so. He has the people around him to do it.

Now I know you'll use the arguement that Duhon has been pushed in the offseason by the freshmen. Good. He needs to be worked and pushed now as opposed to being pushed against the Terps or the Pack. He'll respond. 

Also, Duke will have a great year. They will be in the top 10. Not bad for a team losing their top three and most important players. Duhon will do more for his team than Knight will. That's the bottom line. 

If I'm wrong, which has happened, then fine I look like an idiot. Oh well. Take chances, don't pick the usual suspects. 

By the way your reasoning for Knight as "Best PG in the country..hands down" is not a solid reason for being 1st team All American. Just to let you know. You ask for good reasoning. Practice what you preach.


----------



## ihatespn (Sep 8, 2002)

Justin..do you still not understand the concept of rational thought and the different that lies between being rational and being irrational? When you base your reasoning off of a "gut feeling" that is not being rational and thats what I am calling you out for. You dont make any valid points, at all. Tell me why Pitt is going to struggle, when they return their whole team from last year and bring in a couple solid recruits. 
Take some notes Justin...here are my reasons for Knight being a better point guard than Duhon and as for why Pitt is still going to be a good team.
Pitt returns experience and a lot of it
Pitt has great team chemistry which gets overlooked a lot in the preseason
Pitt has a very good head coach(coach of the year last year)
Pitt has very solid point guard play which is the most important thing to have in todays game
Pitt has interior scoring
Pitt plays great team defense
Pitt is a above average rebounding team
Pitt will have good depth
Brandon Knight is a proven All-American
Chris Duhon is not
Brandin Knight is a proven leader
Chris Duhon is not
Brandon Knight is a great defensive player
Chris Duhon is a good but not consistent enough defender
Brandon Knight is a better rebounding guard
Brandon Knight creates more shots than Duhon 
Brandon Knight shot better from the field than Duhon did last year
Brandon Knight shot better from behind the arc than Duhon did last year.

And yet your reasoning is based on a gut feeling? See where I am coming from bud? I am not saying I am right and you're wrong. 

"Duhon has yet to prove anything but he will. "

The key thing is, Knight already has. I dont want to call you a fool but that statement was just foolish. I'll take a proven player over a unproven player. 

"So being a young league, Duhon will shine"

Good to hear from ya Mrs. Cleo. Whats your phone # again? I have a question about this chick that I want to hook up with..maybe you could tell me if shes good or bad news before I get to know her. 

"By the way your reasoning for Knight as "Best PG in the country..hands down" is not a solid reason for being 1st team All American"

Care to explain?

"If I'm wrong, which has happened, then fine I look like an idiot"

Most people who make the foolish mistake to pick a unproven player over a proven player, end up looking stupid before they have even had time to realize it.

Once again..I am not saying you're wrong for picking Duhon, hell Duhon is probably my favorite college basketball player but you're irrational and its making you look very childish in your arguments. Keep it up.


----------

